# Beach City Dam Waters (Sugar Creek Impound)



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I was traveling north of home today and I stopped at Beach City Dam. It's west of Strasburg, before Wilmot, North west of New Phila area. Never seen it before, looks like a great place to fish. The spillway area looks like a hot spot for Walleye. Anyone have any info ?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Dragline said:


> I was traveling north of home today and I stopped at Beach City Dam. It's west of Strasburg, before Wilmot, North west of New Phila area. Never seen it before, looks like a great place to fish. The spillway area looks like a hot spot for Walleye. Anyone have any info ?


Many moons ago I fished there often, back in the day it was the place to go for saugeye, northerns and catfish. I've been gone from the area 20+ yrs now so my info isn't current although I do hear that there are still fish in there.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Haven't fished there for a good ten yrs now but used to catch smallies and crappie below the spillway . Never tried for saugeye but thought bout it


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just be careful if fishing at night. That's been known to be called pickle park for a reason. You may see some very strange things there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't need to be careful because of the gays. Most are fems and run like hell when you raise cain IF they try to hit on you. You'll be fine....

Beach City has been sedimented in for years now. Most places are real shallow now. You use to be able to get to deeper areas but they closed off the launch on SR93 south of SR 250 and there is no real good way to get a kayak to the water anymore without dragging it down the dam and rip rap. If you can get on the water, it's a real nice place to get away from people for some peace and quiet and fishing.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Some truck driver was dumping surfactants into it last year, killed most of the fish. I wouldnt bother.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I see why they call it pickle park and for good reason !!! Stopped by yesterday on my way to a job to check the water level thinking I'd stop and fish today for an hour or two. Now I'm creeped out .... Seen several vehicles parked around and not one person ???


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Seen several vehicles parked around and not one person ???


A lot of people take walks or walk their dog down the face of the dam. Or they may be downriver fishing. I wouldn't assume. Usually they hang out around the cars. Those are the ones to keep an eye on.


----------

